# Pipe Sale Final Part II & Revised Part I



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Let's try this a different way. Going to add the rest of what I was going to sell along with individual prices for the current items. Add what you want, prices include shipping. Paypal F&F only please, with shipping to lower 48. Open to negotiations, especially if you have any Casa Fuenes or Rare Pinks, but mostly looking to sell to the fine BOTL's here.

A little bonus item to the people who purchase the Sav & Gainey pipes. The Eric Gainey is going to kill me though. I've talked with him and it was an early pipe he made. I know I'll never find another one again. It's a great smoker too! More pics of the pipes available upon request. Or....take everything for $650 shipped!

Sealed Tins (Take it all for $250)

$15 ea. 2019 Warped Kings Stride ×2 
$15 ea. 2019 Warped The Haunting x2
$17 2018 C&D Haunted Bookshop
$10 2018 C&D Billy Budd
$15 2019 C&D Small Batch Carolina Red Flake
$14 2018 D&R Racoons Delight
$17 2015 H&H Bold Kentucky
$25 2018 H&H Magnum Opus
$20 2018 Dunhill Nightcap
$10 2019 Cult Blood Red Moon
$22 2019 Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader w/Perique
$12 2019 Lane 1Q
$12 2019 Orlik Golden Sliced
$25 2019 Balkan Sobranie
$25 ea. 2019 Esoterica Margate x2

$25 For All - Loose Bags

2019 Sutliff Christmas Spice 1 oz.
2018 Cult Blood Red Moon .5 oz.
2017 Sutliff Summer Night 1 oz.
2016 H&H El Nino 1 oz.
2019 Warped Cloud Hopper 1 oz.


$60 For All - Pipes, Stand, & Accessories 

Custom Briar Pipe (Loose fitting stem)
6ct. Pipe stand with storage
2x 50ct Pipe cleaners
Hard bristle Pipe cleaners
Pipe Reamer
Pipe Nail
Multi Tool 
Odorless Leather Pipe Travel Bag (Pipes Not Included)

$50 Xikar Scribe Pipe Lighter w/Box & Lifetime Warranty

$40 Big Ben Briar Pipe

$90 Savinelli Roma Rustic 673KS Lucite w/Box 

$240 Eric Gainey Custom Poker


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Sealed Tins (take remaining sealed tins for $225)

$15 ea. 2019 Warped Kings Stride ×2
$15 ea. 2019 Warped The Haunting x2
$17 2018 C&D Haunted Bookshop
$10 2018 C&D Billy Budd
$15 2019 C&D Small Batch Carolina Red Flake
$14 2018 D&R Racoons Delight
$17 2015 H&H Bold Kentucky
$25 2018 H&H Magnum Opus
$20 2018 Dunhill Nightcap
$10 2019 Cult Blood Red Moon
$22 2019 Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader w/Perique
$12 2019 Lane 1Q
$12 2019 Orlik Golden Sliced
$25 2019 Balkan Sobranie
$25 ea. 2019 Esoterica Margate x2

$25 For All - Loose Bags

2019 Sutliff Christmas Spice 1 oz.
2018 Cult Blood Red Moon .5 oz.
2017 Sutliff Summer Night 1 oz.
2016 H&H El Nino 1 oz.
2019 Warped Cloud Hopper 1 oz.


$60 - Stand & Accessories w/Big Ben & Blue Briar Pipes

Big Ben Briar Pipe
Custom Briar Pipe (Loose fitting stem)
6ct. Pipe stand with storage
2x 50ct Pipe cleaners
Hard bristle Pipe cleaners
Pipe Reamer
Pipe Nail
Multi Tool
Odorless Leather Pipe Travel Bag (Pipes Not Included)

$50 Xikar Scribe Pipe Lighter w/Box & Lifetime Warranty

$90 Savinelli Roma Rustic 673KS Lucite w/Box

$240 Eric Gainey Custom Poker


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

I thought this would go faster...anyone interested in taking it all for $500 shipped with some bonuses thrown in?

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia (Aug 5, 2017)

@MattT see you a PM.


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Price & inventory update. Bonuses thrown in along the way at my discretion.

$45 Xikar Scribe Pipe Lighter w/Box & Lifetime Warranty

$80 Savinelli Roma Rustic 673KS Lucite Pipe w/Box

$200 Eric Gainey Custom Poker Pipe

Sealed Tins (Take all tins for $175 or individual prices)

$15 ea. 2019 Warped Kings Stride ×2 
$15 ea. 2019 Warped The Haunting x2
$17 2018 C&D Haunted Bookshop
$15 2019 C&D Small Batch Carolina Red Flake
$14 2018 D&R Racoons Delight
$25 2018 H&H Magnum Opus 
$20 2018 Dunhill Nightcap
$10 2019 Cult Blood Red Moon
$12 2019 Lane 1Q
$12 2019 Orlik Golden Sliced

$50 Xikar Scribe Pipe Lighter w/Box & Lifetime Warranty

$90 Savinelli Roma Rustic 673KS Lucite Pipe w/Box

$240 Eric Gainey Custom Poker Pipe


Bonuses Include: 

Random Baccy Samples
Custom Briar Pipe (Loose fitting stem)
6ct. Pipe stand with storage
2x 50ct Pipe cleaners
Hard bristle Pipe cleaners
Pipe Reamer
Multi Tool
Odorless Leather Pipe Travel Bag 

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Updated prices and inventory. I'd like to issue a challenge though. Buy it all along with some unnamed bonuses and I'll do $375 shipped. Can't get much lower...Take all the sealed tins for $150 shipped.


$40 Xikar Scribe Pipe Lighter w/Box & Lifetime Warranty

$75 Savinelli Roma Rustic 673KS Lucite Pipe w/Box

$160 Eric Gainey Custom Poker Pipe

Sealed Tins (Take all tins for $150 shipped or individual prices shipped)

$13 ea. 2019 Warped Kings Stride ×2 
$13 ea. 2019 Warped The Haunting x2
$15 2018 C&D Haunted Bookshop
$14 2019 C&D Small Batch Carolina Red Flake
$14 2018 D&R Racoons Delight
$23 2018 H&H Magnum Opus 
$20 2018 Dunhill Nightcap
$10 2019 Cult Blood Red Moon
$12 2019 Lane 1Q
$12 2019 Orlik Golden Sliced


Bonuses Include: 

Random Baccy Samples
Custom Briar Pipe (Loose fitting stem)
6ct. Pipe stand with storage
2x 50ct Pipe cleaners
Hard bristle Pipe cleaners
Pipe Reamer
Multi Tool
Odorless Leather Pipe Travel Bag 

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Bump. I'll work with ya if you see something that catches your eye. Especially if you want it all...

In the meantime, buy it all for $350 shipped.

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------

